# HDD mit SSD Cache (SSHD) als Gaming Festplatte (nicht OS Laufwerk) sinnvoll?



## Dr.Helium (18. März 2014)

Guten Tag Community,

wie es durch den Titel schon zu erahnen ist suche ich eine neue Festplatte für meine Spiele (Steam; Origin usw.).
Aktuell habe ich eine Samsung             HD103SJ (1TB; SATA2) als zweite Festplatte. Die würde ich eigentlich auch gerne weiter verwenden, aber die SMART Werte haben was dagegen und die Festplatte vibriert abartig und dadurch auch das gesamte Gehäuse (trotz Entkopplung). Eigentlich wollte ich die Festplatte erst tauschen wenn 1 TB SSDs deutlich günstiger sind, aber das geht wohl noch etwas.

Ohne die Festplatte ist der Rechner extrem leise im Windows und das finde ich eigentlich ganz nett .

Deswegen soll eine neue her!
Auf der Suche nach einer passenden Festplatte bin ich über Festplatten mit SSD Cache gestolpert.
Bringt das was wenn es keine System Festplatte ist? Ist es sogar kontra produktiv?
Ist es völlig egal?
Hat schon jemand solch eine Festplatte im Einsatz als nicht System Festplatte?
Der Test den ich dazu gelesen habe ist darauf nicht eingegangen.
Teuer sind die Festplatten auch nicht, deswegen würde ich es gerne probieren .
Die hier habe ich ins Auge gefasst:
Seagate ST1000DX001 SSHD interne Festplatte 1TB Seagate ST1000DX001 SSHD interne Festplatte 1TB 3,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. März 2014)

Ich habe ne Seagate SSHD, allerdings die ST1000LM014-1EJ164, die hab ich so partitioniert, das für Windows 100GB zur Verfügung steht, der Rest ist für Spiele.
Und ja, ich merke den Unterschied deutlich, gerade wenn es um ladezeiten geht:
Früher von einer HDD kam ich bei _World of Tanks_ immer erst ins Gefecht, wenn der Countdown schon zwischen 20 und 10 Sekunden war, heute bin ich startklar, bevor der Countdown überhaupt beginnt 
Auch in _Diablo3_ merke ich deutliche verkürzungen der Ladezeit: Betrete ich zB nahezu zeitgleich mit einem anderen eine Crypta, bin ich schon ein paar Schritte gelaufen, bevor er dort drin erscheint.
Auch bei The _Secret World_ und _Star Trek Online_ sind Unterschiede bemerkbar.
Hingegen merke ich bei _Steam_ nichts, das Beitreten zu einem _TF2_-Server dauert ewig lang wie eh und je.

Trotzdem, für die paar € Aufpreis gegenüber einer normalen HDD, ist eine SSHD meiner Meinung nach absolut empfehlenswert.
Klar performen SSDs noch besser, dafür fehlt es ihnen an Speicherplatz und sie sind deutlich teurer.


----------



## Combi (18. März 2014)

ich hab es so gemacht.
für das system eine ssd crucial m4 mit 128gb.
für daten,wie filme,proggis und systeme und musik,eine 3tb hdd von wd.die wd red 3tb.die ist für 24/7 dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
und für meine games habe ich ne 256gb ssd von ocz,eine 256gb ssd von crucial,die m500.
ne 128gb ssd bekommst du mittlerweile saugünstig für ca 60 euro.
ne große 256gb ssd zb die m500 bekommst du im moment für 95 euro.
darum habe ich mir vor 3 tagen noch eine m500 gekauft.

weil crucial jetzt mit der neuen 550er serie rauskommt,werden die lager geleert und du kannst richtig gut sparen.
normalerweise kosten die 256gb ssd´s ca 120-140 euro.
ich hoffe ja auf die magische untergrenze bei den 500gb und 900gb ssd´s.

kurzum: nimm für daten eine große hdd mit ca 3tb,dann haste lange ruhe.
und für system und games nimmst du eine ssd.
das macht ein schnelles system.
dann noch den timer der hardwareerkennung beim booten von den standard-eingestellten 10 sekunden auf 1-2 sekunden stellen.
dann bootet deine kiste in 6-8 sekunden bis zum desktop.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. März 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> ich hab es so gemacht.


 Ich glaube, das war nicht die Frage 
Seh ich das richtig, das Du nie eine SSHD im Betrieb hattest?
Du gehst mit keinem Wort auf eine SSHD ein. Genau danach fragt der TE aber.
Das es mit SSDs noch schneller geht, dürfte jedem klar sein.
Wobei...so wie Du das schreibst...booten ist auch nicht alles


----------



## Dr.Helium (18. März 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und ja, ich merke den Unterschied deutlich, gerade wenn es um ladezeiten geht:
> Früher von einer HDD kam ich bei _World of Tanks_ immer erst ins Gefecht, wenn der Countdown schon zwischen 20 und 10 Sekunden war, heute bin ich startklar, bevor der Countdown überhaupt beginnt
> Auch in _Diablo3_ merke ich deutliche verkürzungen der Ladezeit


Klingt doch nicht verkehrt, danke 



Combi schrieb:


> für daten,wie filme,proggis und systeme und musik,eine 3tb hdd von wd.die wd red 3tb.die ist für 24/7 dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.


Sowas hab ich nicht auf meinem Rechner. Dafür hab ich ein NAS mit RAID5.
Auf meinem PC ist nur Windows + Games + einige kleinere Programme.



Combi schrieb:


> kurzum: nimm für daten eine große hdd mit ca 3tb,dann haste lange ruhe.


Daten auf einer einzelnen Festplatte zu speichern halte ich für nicht besonders clever sorry :-/.
Und so viel Speicherplatz brauche ich nicht weil eben nur Spiele auf dem Rechner sind. Deswegen schrieb ich auch explizit von einer Spiele HDD.
Solange 1 TB SSDs noch so teuer sind kaufe ich mir keine und mehrere kleinere finde ich ungeschickt.
Dann müsste ich z.B. meine riesige Steam Bibliothek aufsplitten.
Aktuell komme ich auf etwa 650 GB installierte Spiele.



Combi schrieb:


> und für system und games nimmst du eine ssd.


Auch wenn das überhaupt nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun hat, wenn du dem Link in meiner Sig folgst siehst du dass ich als Systemlaufwerk bereits eine SSD einsetze.


edit:
Gibt es noch Meinungen dazu?


----------



## valandil (23. März 2014)

SSHDs profitieren stark vom jeweiligen Nutzerverhalten. 
Wenn du oft die Spiele wechselst, kann sich der SSD-Cache nicht darauf einstellen und muss viel von der Platte (langsam) nachladen.

Spielst du dagegen wenige Spiele relativ häufig, rentiert sich der Cache schon.
Auf meinem Ultrabook war vorher eine SSHD installiert. Dadurch war GW2 (einziges Spiel) sehr fix geladen, aber auch Office/Web Programme profitierten immer noch vom Cache.

Bei vielen Spielen wäre allerdings eine reine SSD hinsichtlich performance besser.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Der einzige sinvolle Anwendungsort einer SSHD ist ein Notebook.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Der einzige sinvolle Anwendungsort einer SSHD ist ein Notebook.


Nö.
Für Dich vielleicht.
Aber man kann das nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. März 2014)

Nenn mir einen weiteren Sinvollen Einsatzort? Der Aufpreis von einer HDD zu einer SSHD ist unangemessen und daher nur in Notebooks mMn einen Blick wert.


----------



## hbf878 (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen weiteren Sinvollen Einsatzort? Der Aufpreis von einer HDD zu einer SSHD ist unangemessen und daher nur in Notebooks mMn einen Blick wert.


Ein stinknormaler PC. Der erhöhte Preis rechtfertigt sich doch durch die höhere Leistung?! Wenn das Geld nicht da ist, um bspw. zum 500GB+-Datengrab noch eine 120GB SSD für 55E zu kaufen, kann man auch stattdessen 20E zusätzlich in den SSD-Cache investieren. Und wehe, hier kommt jetzt jemand mit "hä, 8GB ist doch viel zu wenig, da passt ja nichtmal der Windows-Ordner rein". 

Beispielrechnung: Ein möglichst billiger PC soll zusammengestellt werden. Der Benutzer möchte mindestens 1TB Speicherplatz. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?
1. Eine stinknormale 1TB-Platte: 45E
2. Eine stinknormale 1TB-Platte plus 120GB-SSD für Lieblingsspiele und OS: 100E
3. Eine 1TB-SSHD: 65E. 
Preisdifferenz HDD-SSHD: 20E. Preisdifferenz SSHD-SSHD+SSD: 35E. 

Wenn es also auf jeden Euro ankommt, ist eine SSHD durchaus eine Alternative. Oft liegt die SSHD im Vergleich performancemäßig sogar näher an den SSDs als an den HDDs: http://www.computerbase.de/2013-11/seagate-desktop-sshd-test/3/



			
				TE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es sogar kontra produktiv? Ist es völlig egal?


Die SSHD sollte immer mindestens genauso gut wie die entsprechende Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, da ebenfalls 7200rpm


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. März 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen weiteren Sinvollen Einsatzort? Der Aufpreis von einer HDD zu einer SSHD ist unangemessen und daher nur in Notebooks mMn einen Blick wert.


Der Aufpreis von HDD zu SSHD ist lächerlich verglichen mit dem zu einer SSD. Der Performancevorteil einer SSHD zu einer HDD ist aber schon gewaltig.
Damit bietet sich eine SSHD für jeden an, der mehr Speicherplatz benötigt, als eine für ihn bezahlbare SSD bietet.
Und dann ist es egal ob Notebook oder PC.


----------



## Dr.Helium (24. März 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Die SSHD sollte immer mindestens genauso gut wie die entsprechende Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, da ebenfalls 7200rpm





X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Der Performancevorteil einer SSHD zu einer HDD ist aber schon gewaltig.


Darauf hoffe ich .
Die 20€ Unterschied von einer HDD zu einer SSHD sind es mir Wert und tun auch nicht weh.
Der Unterschied zu einer reinen SSD ist da schon eine andere Hausnummer, das sind es dann ~70€ vs ~380€ (EVO 1TB).

Ich werde die Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB (ST1000DX001) bestellen und berichten .

Danke für eure Hilfe 


edit: bestellt!


----------



## Dr.Helium (2. April 2014)

Die Festplatte ist seit ein paar Tagen da. Interessanterweise meldet Crystal Disk Info dass die Festplatte zu viele "Neu zugewiesene Sektoren" hat.
Der Langzeittest mit Seatools meldet aber dass alles in Ordnung ist. Also denke ich das es passt (eure Meinungen?).

Crystal Disk Info:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crystal Disk Mark spuckt folgende Werte aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich noch irgend etwas anderes testen? Gibt es da Wünsche?

Mein Hauptziel, das reduzieren der Vibrationen, wurde mit bravur erfüllt. Würde glatt Sternchen oder Smiliesticker vergeben. Bei der Festplatte merkt man selbst bei Berührung kaum das sich etwas dadrin bewegt. Die alte Festplatte hatte eher etwas von einem Stabmixer.
Eine gefühlte Leistungssteigerung in irgend einer Form bemerke ich nicht. Messwerte sind nun mal leider immer noch Messwerte. Das ist mir aber auch nicht das Hauptanliegen gewesen. Der Rechner bootet nun sehr sehr leise, nicht lautlaus aber leise, und das finde ich super


----------

